# PC-Fritz erste Festnahmen



## Stern1710 (3. Mai 2014)

Das Debakel um PC-Fritz mit den offensichtlich illegalen Windowskopien scheint einen neuen Höhepunkt erreich zu haben. Der 37-jährige Gründer Maik Mahlow wurde festgenommen. 
Der Vorwurf seitens Microsoft an PC-Fritz sind illegale Windowskopien, die von PC-Fritz verkauft worden sind (zum Teil auch Recovery-DVDs und OEM-Lizenzen)

Mehr dazu hier: derstandard.at -- Windows-Raubkopien verkauft: “PC Fritz“-Gründer festgenommen --

So kurz in bündig, der Rest wie 17.000 Datenträger sollte den Lesern hier wohl bekannt sein


----------



## BlueDragonLG (3. Mai 2014)

PC Fritz widersprach dieser Annahme und gab an, dass originale  Recovery-DVDs und OEM-Lizenzen von PC-Herstellern wie Dell verkauft  wurden

Der Witz ist Gut meine Windows 7 Pro wurde 1 Woche nach Registrierung bei Microsoft gesperrt 

Nach einem  Anruf bei Microsoft kam dann Raus das Mein Key auf 14 PC`s lief somit waren 30 € in den Sand gesetzt


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Mai 2014)

Schon krass wie man damit solange durchkommen kann 

Gut, das ich damals ganz legal Windows 8 für 29,95 € gekauft habe


----------



## AMD4EVA (3. Mai 2014)

in cb wurde dieser laden ja heillig gesprochen, wehe man hätte was dagegen gesagt

das OS ist sowas wo ich nie auf die idee kommen wurde daran zu sparen, man nutzt es 4 jahre und mehr,
und dafür sind die 70-140euro auch sehr human bzw. günstig.

ich denke und auch anderen können über manche leute nur lachen die am OS sparen,
aber dann ein bugverseuchtes BF am release tag inkl. premium für 90euro kaufen


----------



## Mottekus (3. Mai 2014)

nun ja, dann sind die Leute auch selbst schuld


----------



## slaper688 (3. Mai 2014)

AMD4EVA Du hast alles gesagt.Hab mir eine Win 8.1 gekauft es war sogar das update von letztem Monat schon darauf ergo Zeitersparnis beim installieren (gerade 5 Updates geladen )


----------



## AchtBit (3. Mai 2014)

Das beste Windows kost nix und ist legal. Einfach ne Corporate Edition nehmen und den MassenKey von einem Konzern verwenden. Völlig legale Sache. Bei XP hab ich ne Sony Lizenz und beim 7er Ultimate ne Samsung Lizenz. Der Nachteil, Windows muss etwa 1-2 Jahre am Markt sein, bis ein Massenlizenzkey irgendwo(bisher immer auf japanischen Seiten) veröffentlicht wird. Das wichtigste ist jedoch, dass es dem Konzern nicht die Bohne interessiert, wenn jemand Anderes den Firmenkey verwendet. Keiner hat nämlich 1.000.000 PC mit 1er Lizenz laufen. Nichtmal Bill Gates


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Mai 2014)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Das beste Windows kost nix und ist legal. Einfach ne Corporate Edition nehmen und den MassenKey von einem Konzern verwenden. Völlig legale Sache. Bei XP hab ich ne Sony Lizenz und beim 7er Ultimate ne Samsung Lizenz. Der Nachteil, Windows muss etwa 1-2 Jahre am Markt sein, bis ein Massenlizenzkey irgendwo(bisher immer auf japanischen Seiten) veröffentlicht wird. Das wichtigste ist jedoch, dass es dem Konzern nicht die Bohne interessiert, wenn jemand Anderes den Firmenkey verwendet. Keiner hat nämlich 1.000.000 PC mit 1er Lizenz laufen. Nichtmal Bill Gates


 Das funktioniert vllt. und dass es kein Schwein interessiert kann ebenfalls gut sein, aber legal ist das ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. Mai 2014)

Wie sagt man doch so schön:

"Wer zu billig kauft, kauft zweimal."


----------



## Nils_93 (3. Mai 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> in cb wurde dieser laden ja heillig gesprochen, wehe man hätte was dagegen gesagt
> 
> das OS ist sowas wo ich nie auf die idee kommen wurde daran zu sparen, man nutzt es 4 jahre und mehr,
> und dafür sind die 70-140euro auch sehr human bzw. günstig.



Also das Argument finde ich totalen Käse-warum soll ich etwas teurer kaufen, wenn ich erwarten kann dass das selbe Produkt zum günstigeren Preis dasselbe leistet? Wenn dir ein "Autohändler A" einen niegelnagel neuen Wagen "Model A" für 25.000 Euro anbietet und "Autohändler B" genau das gleiche Auto "Model A", ebenfalls niegelnagel neu, für 18.000 Euro anbietet, dann würdest du den für 25.000 Euro kaufen weil du den Wagen jeden Tag nutzt....?! Seems legit^^ Wenn man sparen kann, warum sollte man es dann nicht tun?



john201050 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert vllt. und dass es kein Schwein interessiert kann ebenfalls gut sein, aber legal ist das ganz sicher nicht.



Ob das immernoch kein Schwein mehr interessiert wenn man es öffentlich im Internet rumposaunt das man einen gestohlenen/illegalen Windows Key nutzt....


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Mai 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Gut, das ich damals ganz legal Windows 8 für 29,95 € gekauft habe


 
Gut, dass ich sowohl Windows 7 als auch 8 legal für lau von der Uni bezogen habe


----------



## Rayken (3. Mai 2014)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Das beste Windows kost nix und ist legal. Einfach ne Corporate Edition nehmen und den MassenKey von einem Konzern verwenden. Völlig legale Sache. Bei XP hab ich ne Sony Lizenz und beim 7er Ultimate ne Samsung Lizenz. Der Nachteil, Windows muss etwa 1-2 Jahre am Markt sein, bis ein Massenlizenzkey irgendwo(bisher immer auf japanischen Seiten) veröffentlicht wird. Das wichtigste ist jedoch, dass es dem Konzern nicht die Bohne interessiert, wenn jemand Anderes den Firmenkey verwendet. Keiner hat nämlich 1.000.000 PC mit 1er Lizenz laufen. Nichtmal Bill Gates


 
Legal ist es nicht, aber bei VolumenLizenzen mit +1000k Lizenzen fallen zusätzliche ~500 Lizenzen nicht so schnell auf.


Einige Konzerne allerdings, bieten den Mitarbeitern an vergünstigt eine Lizenz für den Eigengebrauch zu kaufen.. z.B. für Office.
Natürlich mit dem Hintergedanken, das sich die Mitarbeiter auch Privat damit auseinandersetzen und man sich somit interne Schulungen sparen kann


_P.S: Und wer sich unbedingt mit Microsoft Produkten für lau und Legal eindecken will, der soll sich einfach in einen Informatik 
Studiengang für 1 Semester einschreiben und bekommt alles außer Office über Dreamspark 
Microsoft macht das natürlich auch nicht ohne Hintergedanken, wie Ihr euch bestimmt denken könnt...
_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich sowohl Windows 7 als auch 8 legal für lau von der Uni bezogen habe


Aber eben nicht jeder hat das Vergnügen weil er schon aus der Schule ist und nicht studiert.
 Ich selber hatte 4 Lizenzen von denen und alle laufen sogar noch. Ich bin da immer noch etwas zwiespältig wie es sich mit denen verhält aber das wird sicherlich das Gericht klären


----------



## TempestX1 (4. Mai 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> in cb wurde dieser laden ja heillig gesprochen, wehe man hätte was dagegen gesagt


Selbst hier im Forum haben einige Leute, anderen Forenuser den Shop empfohlen


----------



## Decrypter (4. Mai 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Wie sagt man doch so schön:
> 
> "Wer zu billig kauft, kauft zweimal."


 

Das doch völliger Blödsinn !
Demzufolge müssen ja auch alle Windows 7 DVDs, die man in der Bucht auch schon für knapp unter 30€ bekommt, allesamt Raubkopien sein.
Nur komisch, das es damit sogut wie kaum Probleme gibt. Hab vor 2 Jahren dort auch eine Windows Vista Business x64 für 14.95€ gehöckert und damit null Probleme. Und Vista steht mit SP2 einem Windows 7 kaum nach. Es geht also auch günstig und legal.

Nur weil jetzt ein schwarzes Schaf illegale Windows 7 Lizenzen verhöckert hat, kann man doch nicht alle Händler über einen Kamm scheren und behaupten, das das sowieso alles illegale Kopien wären. Und das Windows 8 zu Beginn nahezu verramscht wurde, hat ja ganz andere Gründe gehabt. Hätte MS den Schrott (denn das war es in der Ur-Version) zum normalen Preis rausgebracht, wäre es noch ein viel größeres Desaster geworden, als es ohnehin für Microsoft schon ist.


----------



## Gummert (4. Mai 2014)

Ich beziehe meine Lizenzen immer über meinem Cheffe. Günstiger gehts auf Legale Weise gar nimmer... wenn ich an früher denke, wie teuer sowas war.. Heute doch fast hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Selbst hier im Forum haben einige Leute, anderen Forenuser den Shop empfohlen



Schien ja auch Legal zu sein und preiswert war es obendrein. Man wäre auch ja bescheuert wenn man günstige Angebote nicht wahrnehmen würde, nur wer hat das dicke Ende denn wirklich kommen sehen?


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> in cb wurde dieser laden ja heillig gesprochen, wehe man hätte was dagegen gesagt



Hier wurde der Laden auch ständig empfohlen.


----------



## Nils_93 (4. Mai 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> nur wer hat das dicke Ende denn wirklich kommen sehen?


Jeder... 
Ab dem moment wo Microsoft rumgeflennt hat war es klar das da ein Exempel statuiert wird und ich wäre mir auch gar nicht so sicher das da wirklich alle Keys illegal sind/waren. Es ging Microsoft m.M.n. nur gewaltig gegen den Strich was PC-Fritz da gemacht hat und da war ein solches Ende (oder so ein ähnliches) durchaus absehbar


----------



## Rizoma (4. Mai 2014)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Jeder...
> Ab dem moment wo Microsoft rumgeflennt hat war es klar das da ein Exempel statuiert wird und ich wäre mir auch gar nicht so sicher das da wirklich alle Keys illegal sind/waren. Es ging Microsoft m.M.n. nur gewaltig gegen den Strich was PC-Fritz da gemacht hat und da war ein solches Ende (oder so ein ähnliches) durchaus absehbar


Blödsinn am Anfang sah es so aus als würde M$ mal wieder einen versuch unternehmen den Gebrauchtmarkt zu unterbinden. Das am Fritz doch was faul ist hatten die wenigsten gedacht.


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Das doch völliger Blödsinn !
> Demzufolge müssen ja auch alle Windows 7 DVDs, die man in der Bucht auch schon für knapp unter 30€ bekommt, allesamt Raubkopien sein.



Wundern würde es mich nicht, wenn ein Großteil dieser Angebote ebenfalls auf dubiose Weise auf den Markt gelangt.


----------



## eRaTitan (4. Mai 2014)

Ist es nicht Strafbar wenn man sich so günstig Windows Keys kauft? Da es sein könnte das es Gestohlen oder in dem Fall Illegal ist?


----------



## Rizoma (4. Mai 2014)

Warum sollte es strafbar sein? Es ist nur strafbar wenn der Käufer eindeutig sicher sein kann das es sich um illegale Kopien handelt und es dann kauft. Bei Fritz war es eben nen großer in DE ansässiger Händler mit vielen guten Bewertungen wie sollte der Käufer da Anhaltspunkte für den Vertrieb von illegaler Software haben? Der günstige Preis allein ist kein Anhaltspunkt dafür.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe das Microsoft noch weitere mehrfach verkaufte Keys nachträglich sperrt.
Denn Qualität des heiligen Weltmarkführers sollte man auch respektieren und hat eben auch seinen Preis. Qualität aus Redmond findet man nicht in einem Wühlkorb. Es kann nicht sein das man sich Computer für 800-2000 € kauft/zusammenstellt und dann noch häufiger die Hardware wechselt, aber für ein Betriebssystem kein 40-120€ hat welches wiederum ca. 5-10 Jahre in Betrieb ist, deutlich länger als viele Grafikkarten hier. 
Ich finde es gut das künftige Windows Keys mit dem Mainboard bei OEMs,  bzw.  mit der Hardware,  bei Aktivierung verbandelt werden, so das man den Raubkopierern enflich den Kampf ansagt. Das hat schon viel zu lange gedauert.


----------



## Redbull0329 (4. Mai 2014)

Juckt mich als Student nicht, ich krieg jedes Windows gratis von der Uni


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Microsoft noch weitere mehrfach verkaufte Keys nachträglich sperrt.
> Denn Qualität des heiligen Weltmarkführers sollte man auch respektieren und hat eben auch seinen Preis. Qualität aus Redmond findet man nicht in einem Wühlkorb. Es kann nicht sein das man sich Computer für 800-2000 € kauft/zusammenstellt und dann noch häufiger die Hardware wechselt, aber für ein Betriebssystem kein Geld hat.
> Ich finde es gut das künftige Windows Keys mit dem Mainboard bei OEMs, bzw. mit der Hardware, bei Aktivierung verbandelt werden, so das man den Raubkopierern enflich den Kampf ansagt. Das hat schon viel zu lange gedauert.



Erst musste ich wegen dieser herrlichen Ironie ("Qualität des heiligen Weltmarkführers..." ) lachen aber dann fiel mir aufgrund Deiner bisherigen Beiträge ein, dass Du das was Du da schreibst, höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch ernst meinst. 

Ich bin auch dafür, dass man Software rechtmäßig erwerben sollte aber die Kopplung von SW an HW geht für mich eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Mai 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Microsoft noch weitere mehrfach verkaufte Keys nachträglich sperrt.
> Denn Qualität des heiligen Weltmarkführers sollte man auch respektieren und hat eben auch seinen Preis. Qualität aus Redmond findet man nicht in einem Wühlkorb. Es kann nicht sein das man sich Computer für 800-2000 € kauft/zusammenstellt und dann noch häufiger die Hardware wechselt, aber für ein Betriebssystem kein 40-120€ hat welches wiederum ca. 5-10 Jahre in Betrieb ist, deutlich länger als viele Grafikkarten hier.
> Ich finde es gut das künftige Windows Keys mit dem Mainboard bei OEMs,  bzw.  mit der Hardware,  bei Aktivierung verbandelt werden, so das man den Raubkopierern enflich den Kampf ansagt. Das hat schon viel zu lange gedauert.


 Aha, Windows soll also an die Hardware gebunden werden.
Dann kannst du dein Board nicht mehr wechseln ohne ein neues Windows zu kaufen.

Und der "Raub"kopierer?
Der lädt sich einen ein paar MB großen Crack, mit welchem er diesen kack komplett umgeht und lacht dich dreckig aus.

Gerade solche Gängelungen steigern die Bereitschaft für Software zu bezahlen nicht.
Bei Filmen usw. ist es doch genau das gleiche. Solange illegale Kopien komfortabler als das Original sind wird man sie nie los werden.
BTW ist MS ein PC mit illegalem Windows drauf lieber als ein PC mit Linux oder ein Mac.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Mai 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Aha, Windows soll also an die Hardware gebunden werden.
> Dann kannst du dein Board nicht mehr wechseln ohne ein neues Windows zu kaufen.


 Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, das wurde mit Windows 8 eingeführt und wird zum Glück auch in den nächsten Windows Versionen (9) so sein. 



> Und der "Raub"kopierer?
> Der lädt sich einen ein paar MB großen Crack, mit welchem er diesen kack komplett umgeht und lacht dich dreckig aus.


 Dafür wird er von Windows Updates ausgeschlossen und darf sich auf die ganzen Sicherheitslücken freuen. 



> Gerade solche Gängelungen steigern die Bereitschaft für Software zu bezahlen nicht.


Dumme Ausrede. Wer sein Windows legal kauft merkt davon nichts oder nur wenig. Soll das jetzt eine Ausrede sein um sich Raubkopien schön zu reden? Sicherlich werden Raubkopierer weiterhin versuchen ihre Versionen illegal zu betreiben oder glaubst du ernsthaft das sich die Raubkopierer nachträglich dann Windows kaufen, statt einen Weg zu suchen den nächsten Crack zu finden? Sicherlich 2. auch selbst wenn sie sich mit dem Crack unzählige Keylogger und Trojaner einfangen würden, denn Geiz ist schließlich bekanntlich Geil.... 
Siehe auch einige PC Fritz Kunden mit gesperrten Keys.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

Du willst mir also erzählen, dass ich nach einem Hardwareupgrade ein neues BS kaufen soll? 
Ich habe eine legale Windows 7-Lizenz und das Recht diese so oft ich will neuzuinstallieren.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Du willst mir also erzählen, dass ich nach einem Hardwareupgrade ein neues BS kaufen soll?
> Ich habe eine legale Windows 7-Lizenz und das Recht diese so oft ich will neuzuinstallieren.


Nein. Hardwareupgrade ist möglich, solange es auf einem System läuft.

An euch zwei : Googlen sollte man zudem schon können,  denn das ist seit 2 Jahren schon bekannt

http://www.winboard.org/artikel-new...ebunden-und-wird-zudem-im-bios-versteckt.html
Das es für euch als "neu" rüberkommt zeigt eigentlich nur das ihr nicht auf dem neusten Stand seid. 
Naja. Egal. Die Idee finde ich jedenfalls von Microsoft sehr gut und begrüße es das auch Windows 9 diesen Schutz haben wird.


----------



## Rizoma (4. Mai 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, das wurde mit Windows 8 eingeführt und wird zum Glück auch in den nächsten Windows Versionen (9) so sein.
> 
> Dafür wird er von Windows Updates ausgeschlossen und darf sich auf die ganzen Sicherheitslücken freuen.


als wenn die illegalen Kopie Benutzer  keine Updates bekommen würden


----------



## Nils_93 (4. Mai 2014)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Blödsinn am Anfang sah es so aus als würde M$ mal wieder einen versuch unternehmen den Gebrauchtmarkt zu unterbinden. Das am Fritz doch was faul ist hatten die wenigsten gedacht.


 
Bitte lies noch einmal was ich geschrieben habe, denn das was ich geschrieben habe deckt sich mit deiner Meinung und ist kein "Blödsinn". Aber hauptsache erstmal Konter geben und beleidigen, das sind mir die richtigen...


----------



## borni (4. Mai 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Nein. Hardwareupgrade ist möglich, solange es auf einem System läuft.
> 
> An euch zwei : Googlen sollte man zudem schon können,  denn das ist seit 2 Jahren schon bekannt
> 
> ...


 
Dabei geht es nur um OEMs, normal gekaufte Windows Lizensen von 8.1 vehalten sich nicht anders als frühere Versionen und lassen sich mit einem Anruf auch immer wieder auf neuer Hardware freischalten.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Mai 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Dabei geht es nur um OEMs, normal gekaufte Windows Lizensen von 8.1 vehalten sich nicht anders als frühere Versionen und lassen sich mit einem Anruf auch immer wieder auf neuer Hardware freischalten.



Habe auch nichts anderes behauptet. Die News handelt von PC Fritz, welche OEMs verkauft und in meinem Post habe ich von Mainbords/Hardware von OEMs geschrieben.


----------



## borni (4. Mai 2014)

Im allgemeinen finde ich das mit den Nutzungsrechten eh sehr bescheiden. Das einem als Privatperson in den eigenen 4 Wänden vorgeschrieben wird auf wie viel Hardware man seine Lizenz benutzen darf. Klar will MS mit seinem Geistigen Eigentum Geld verdienen. Andererseits kann man eine fertig entwickelte Software quasi umsonst bis ins unendliche kopieren und verkaufen. Es bleiben zwar noch kosten für Wartung und Pflege der Software, aber das steht in keinem Verhältnis zu einem physischen Produkt bei dem man immer wieder Geld investieren muss um eine Kopie herzustellen. Und nun stellt euch mal vor man würde bei VW auch nur die Nutzungsrechte erwerben. Da hat man sich den schönen neuen Golf gekauft und der steht vor der Haustür, die Frau möchte gern mal damit einkaufen fahren... Nein! Darfst du nicht! Nur ich habe die Nutzungsrechte erworben! 
Ja, ist schon klar das der Vergleich ein bisschen hinkt. Und MS nimmt es auch nicht so ernst wenn ein Key mal auf 2 oder 3 PC`s gleichzeitig läuft. Allgemein nehmen sie es beim Endkunden recht locker. Ich habe meine originale Windows 8.1 Kopie direkt von MS für 15 € bezogen und ich glaube so ein günstiger Preis ist einfach das Verkaufsargument schlechthin und wenn es bei Windows 9 wieder so gemacht wird sichere ich mir zu beginn auch gleich wieder einen Key. Und wenn nicht bleib ich einfach weiter bei 8.1.


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Und nun stellt euch mal vor man würde bei VW auch nur die Nutzungsrechte erwerben. Da hat man sich den schönen neuen Golf gekauft und der steht vor der Haustür, die Frau möchte gern mal damit einkaufen fahren... Nein! Darfst du nicht! Nur ich habe die Nutzungsrechte erworben!



Der Vergleich hinkt schon ziemlich  Microsoft schreibt Dir ja nicht vor, dass Deine Frau nicht vor Deinem Rechner sitzen darf, sondern nur, dass Du Deine Windowslizenz nicht zeitgleich auf dem Rechner Deiner Frau installieren darfst. Wenn wir aber schon bei (wie immer unpassenden) Autovergleichen sind: Deine bezahlte KFZ-Versicherung / KFZ-Steuer / Neuwagengarantie kannst Du von Deinem Golf auch nicht mal eben auf den Wagen Deiner Frau übertragen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Mai 2014)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Das doch völliger Blödsinn !
> Demzufolge  müssen ja auch alle Windows 7 DVDs, die man in der Bucht auch schon für  knapp unter 30€ bekommt, allesamt Raubkopien sein.



Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Deshalb auch das kleine (und hier sehr wichtige) Wort *zu* in meiner Aussage: Wenn ein Produkt überall durchschnittlich z.B. 60€ kostet und es jemand für 30€ anbietet, werde ich vorsichtig. Es muß dann nicht zwangsläufig was faul sein - aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist halt höher.

Wobei ja bei Windows ab XP die COA´s eigentlich ganz sicher waren. Aber PC Fritz hat die ja wohl entweder auch gefälscht oder aber Key aus Volumenlizenzen verkauft - bei letzterem ist´s für den Endkunden nahezu unmöglich zu kontrollieren, ob der Key legal ist oder nicht. Ich persönlich würde (für mich privat) nur eine Lizenz mit COA kaufen - auch wenn eine andere (ebenfalls legale) Lizenz aus nem Volumenpaket günstiger zu haben wäre. - Darauf bezog sich auch meine Aussage mit dem *zu* billig.


----------



## borni (4. Mai 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt schon ziemlich  Microsoft schreibt Dir ja nicht vor, dass Deine Frau nicht vor Deinem Rechner sitzen darf, sondern nur, dass Du Deine Windowslizenz nicht zeitgleich auf dem Rechner Deiner Frau installieren darfst. Wenn wir aber schon bei (wie immer unpassenden) Autovergleichen sind: Deine bezahlte KFZ-Versicherung / KFZ-Steuer / Neuwagengarantie kannst Du von Deinem Golf auch nicht mal eben auf den Wagen Deiner Frau übertragen.


 
Ich hab ja auch selber gesagt der Vergleich hinkt, aber in Meinem Fall ist es zum Beispiel so, das ich ein Desktop mit Windows 7 hatte und auf meinem Laptop seiner Zeit das Upgrade auf Win8 gemacht hab um es zu testen. Später hab ich meinen PC aufgerüstet und die 8.1 Lizenz dort aktiviert. Jetzt hab ich eine Windows 7 Lizenz rum liegen. Mein Desktop PC läuft gut 5-8 Stunden am Tag, auch wenn ich nicht immer davor sitze, mein Laptop läuft vielleicht 2-3 Stunden im Monat, manchmal gar nicht. Ich bin einfach zu faul den für die paar Stunden die ich den Laptop nutze dort einen downgrade auf Windows 7 zu machen. Es ist mir total wurst ob da Windows 7 oder 8 drauf ist. Ich weiß das es mehr oder weniger nicht legal ist aber MS ensteht da durch kein Schaden und ich finde auch solche Fälle sind nicht vergleichbar mit Fällen wo ein Key auf zig Rechnern läuft... Naja egal...


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Mai 2014)

Trotz allem Hin und Her usw... Jemanden wegen sowas einzuknasten ist das letzte


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Trotz allem Hin und Her usw... Jemanden wegen sowas einzuknasten ist das letzte



 Was wäre denn Dein Vorschlag? Sozialstunden?

 Es geht hier immerhin nicht um ein paar Euro:



> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Halle und das Zollfahndungsamt Dresden ermitteln "wegen des Verdachts des banden- und gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs durch die Einfuhr und den Verkauf von gefälschten Betriebssystemen der Firma Microsoft". Im Zuge der Ermittlungen waren im September 2013 rund 170.000 Datenträger bei PC Fritz beschlagnahmt worden. Dabei hat es sich den Ermittler zufolge "durchweg um Fälschungen" gehandelt.
> *Vereitelter Großauftrag*
> 
> Seither soll es den Behörden nach Informationen von heise online auch gelungen sein, einen Großauftrag für gefälschte Windows-DVDs zu vereiteln. Mitarbeitern in einem Presswerk war demnach ein Auftrag über 1,5 Millionen Installations-DVDs für Windows 7 komisch vorgekommen und sie fragten bei Microsoft nach. Der Auftrag habe sich direkt zu PC Fritz zurückverfolgen lassen. Inzwischen hat das Unternehmen mehrfach umfirmiert und den Geschäftsführer gewechselt. Windows-7-DVDs verkauft PC Fritz derzeit nicht mehr
> ...


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Mai 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Trotz allem Hin und Her usw... Jemanden wegen sowas einzuknasten ist das letzte


 Wen meinst du jetzt? Die Leute von PC Fritz oder jemanden, der eine legal gekaufte Lizenz auf mehr als einem Gerät laufen läßt? Vom Prinzip her gehören beide vorn Richter und ersterer meiner Meinung auch ins Cafe Viereck mit den schicken/sicheren Fenstern. Wer mehrere tausend Lizenzen kopiert und verkauft, betrügt im großen Stil und gehört aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Ein User, der eine Lizenz auf zwei Rechnern nutzt, müsste meiner Meinung nach auch bestraft werden: zahlt für die zweite Lizenz z.B. den dreifachen Preis als Strafe.

Leider signalisiert ja schon sehr bekannte Werbung, dass billiger immer besser ist bzw. das Geiz gei* ist. Wen wundert´s dann noch, dass viele immer alles für lau haben wollen?


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Mai 2014)

Na wen meine ich? Der der verhaftet wurde... 
Die Käufer doch natürlich nicht!^^

Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn... also wird er alles erstatten usw und wenn er es an der Autobahn abarbeitet. Und ne fette Geldstrafe!

Mir geht es vorallem um den Vergleich! N Intensivtäter wird wiedermal laufen gelassen, und was macht er , kloppt n Familienvatzer ins Koma. Und dann? Wieder Therapie und so.

Und dieser "Herr" von PCFritz geht in Knast wegen Geld, was irgendwo abstrakt auf irgendwelchen digitalen Konten einer multimillionen Dollar Firma sein sollte, oder auch nicht.

Aber Knast ist hart... schonmal im Knast gewesen? Nur mal jemanden besucht?


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Und dieser "Herr" von PCFritz geht in Knast wegen Geld, was irgendwo abstrakt auf irgendwelchen digitalen Konten einer multimillionen Dollar Firma sein sollte, oder auch nicht.
> 
> Aber Knast ist hart... schonmal im Knast gewesen? Nur mal jemanden besucht?



Das hätte er sich vorher überlegen sollen. Offensichtlich hat er ja vorsätzlich gehandelt und mich würde es wundern, wenn er den entstandenen Schaden (auch bei den geprellten Kunden) irgendwie abzahlen würde. Die gescheffelte Kohle ging wohl eher für so etwas drauf: 

Millionär Maik Mahlow macht im Club Privileg Party bis der Arzt kommt! | Hamburg Prominent
Krebskranker Millionär: Maik Mahlow: Irre Sarg-Party | Köln | EXPRESS
Unternehmer Maik Mahlow: Feiern bis zum Tod als große PR-Show - Panorama | STERN.DE


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Mai 2014)

Man soll ihn ja nicht fragen, ob er abzahlen will. Er muss ganz einfach!


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Mai 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, das wurde mit Windows 8 eingeführt und wird zum Glück auch in den nächsten Windows Versionen (9) so sein.


Bin noch mit Win 7 unterwegs. Und zwar ein legales. Also nein, bin da nicht auf dem neusten Stand.



> Dafür wird er von Windows Updates ausgeschlossen und darf sich auf die ganzen Sicherheitslücken freuen.


Ich kenne Leute die haben sich ihr Win gecrackt. Die lachen mich fast schon für mein legales aus.
Win cracken scheint wohl das einfachste der Welt zu sein, afaik gibts auch ganz normal Updates.



> Dumme Ausrede. Wer sein Windows legal kauft merkt davon nichts oder nur wenig. Soll das jetzt eine Ausrede sein um sich Raubkopien schön zu reden? Sicherlich werden Raubkopierer weiterhin versuchen ihre Versionen illegal zu betreiben oder glaubst du ernsthaft das sich die Raubkopierer nachträglich dann Windows kaufen, statt einen Weg zu suchen den nächsten Crack zu finden? Sicherlich 2. auch selbst wenn sie sich mit dem Crack unzählige Keylogger und Trojaner einfangen würden, denn Geiz ist schließlich bekanntlich Geil....
> Siehe auch einige PC Fritz Kunden mit gesperrten Keys.


 Wenn es wirklich so ist wie du sagst, dass die Windows Lizenz an meine Hardware gebunden wird, dann merke ich das sobald ich auf meine neuen PC Win installieren will.
Dann merk man das obwohl bzw. weil man es gekauft hat.
Wenn sogar du als "gutheißer" dieser Key-an-Hardware Sache einsiehst, dass es gegen illegale Kopien nicht hilft, wieso findest du den Mist dann gut?

Bezüglich Sicherheitslücken:
Da gibts eh Massen. Und wird mal die eine, groß wie ein Scheunentor, geflickt, nimmt man dazu Steine die man direkt daneben aus der Wand reißt. (metaphorisch)
Abgesehen davon scheinen die Updates ja anscheinend auch mit illegalen Versionen zu funktionieren.


----------



## borni (4. Mai 2014)

Naja ich sag mal so, so lange der "Crack" so gut ist das Microsoft denkt es ist eine legale Version, so lang gibt es auch Updates... Würde ich jetzt mal behaupten.
Aber ehrlich gesagt wäre mir die Sache ein Windows via Crack zu aktivieren zu heiß, denn in dem Moment wo man einen Crack ausführt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das man sein System kompromittiert doch schon äußerst hoch. Man muss es den Hackern ja nicht noch einfacher machen als sie es ohnehin schon haben und ihnen noch ein riesiges Tor öffnen! Das viele Leute sich von DRM Maßnahmen gegängelt fühlen kann man schon verstehen. Und wenn dann mal wieder ein Dienst, wie Games 4 Windows Life abgeschaltet wird und man ein Produkt wie Dirt2 dann einfach nicht mehr im Multiplayer spielen kann ist das schon ein ziemlicher Schlag ins Gesicht derer, die dafür mal Geld bezahlt haben.


----------



## OdlG (4. Mai 2014)

Also ich bekomme auch alle 2-Jahres-Lizenzen kostenlos von der Uni, aber habe mir für 15€ doch noch Win8 gekauft, damit ich noch eine ewig gültige habe  Man weiß ja nie, was nach Win8 kommt. Gebraucht/Billig würde ich mir aber nur ne WinXP Lizenz kaufen.


----------



## Fiftdey (4. Mai 2014)

dann besorf mir mal ne windoof 8 lizenz & du bekommst 15€


----------



## Decrypter (4. Mai 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das künftige Windows Keys mit dem Mainboard bei OEMs,  bzw.  mit der Hardware,  bei Aktivierung verbandelt werden, so das man den Raubkopierern enflich den Kampf ansagt. Das hat schon viel zu lange gedauert.


 
Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß, wenn du mit jedem neuen Mainboard auch ein neues Windows kaufen mußt. Weil die vorhandene Lizenz (Key) ist ja dann an dein defektes/verkauftes oder was auch immer Mainboard fest verbandelt, sodass du dein rechtmäßig erworbenes und teuer bezahltes Windows auf der neuen Hardware nicht mehr nutzen kannst. Auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Windows Versionen mehrere Hardware Generationen überleben ist durchaus sehr hoch. bestes beispiel ist aktuell Windows XP, welches trotz eingestelltem Support noch eine ganze Zeit weiter Verwendung finden wird und in nächster Zeit wohl Windows 7, welches aufgrund der Nichtaktzeptanz von Windows 8 auch noch eine ganze Zeit lang ein sehr häufig genutztes OS bleiben wird.

Mir kommt niemals eine Hardware bzw. ein OS ins Haus, wo die Lizenz (Key) Zwangsfestgeknebelt an ein Mainboard oder andere Hardware ist. Das ist ein absolutes NoGo und eine Gängelung übelster Sorte !



> Ich persönlich würde (für mich privat) nur eine Lizenz mit COA kaufen -  auch wenn eine andere (ebenfalls legale) Lizenz aus nem Volumenpaket  günstiger zu haben wäre. - Darauf bezog sich auch meine Aussage mit dem *zu* billig.


Bei den Lizenzen von PC Fritz waren COA dabei. Und da ich hier eine Originale Refurbised Lizenz direkt von MS hier habe und auch eine von PC Fritz, welche es mal für 19,90 gab, kann ich dir sagen, das sich die beiden COA in keinster Weise unterscheiden. Die sehen haargenau gleich aus, nur eben ist natürlich der Key ein anderer. Woran soll da ein 0815 User erkennen, das PC Fritz hier gefälschte und damit illegale Windows Lizenzen verhöckert ?
Das ist schlicht unmöglich !


----------



## Diaflolo97 (4. Mai 2014)

Windows 'cracken' ist fast so easy wie das neuste Office zu haben. Einmal eine Volumenlizenz von einer Uni gezogen, ewig vollständig nutzbar, man muss nur immer wegklicken, dass das Office nicht mehr altiviert ist.


----------



## OdlG (5. Mai 2014)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> dann besorf mir mal ne windoof 8 lizenz & du bekommst 15€


Das Upgrade Programm ist leider schon vorüber  Da hätte man sich "schnell" entscheiden müssen. In meiner Familie wurden gleich 5 Lizenzen gekauft. Bei dem Preis kann man schwer Nein sagen.


----------



## Fiftdey (5. Mai 2014)

OdlG schrieb:


> Das Upgrade Programm ist leider schon vorüber  Da hätte man sich "schnell" entscheiden müssen. In meiner Familie wurden gleich 5 Lizenzen gekauft. Bei dem Preis kann man schwer Nein sagen.


 
das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Stern1710 (5. Mai 2014)

OdlG schrieb:


> Das Upgrade Programm ist leider schon vorüber  Da hätte man sich "schnell" entscheiden müssen. In meiner Familie wurden gleich 5 Lizenzen gekauft. Bei dem Preis kann man schwer Nein sagen.



Bei uns warens nur drei 
Eine für mich,  eine für meine Mutter und eine für meinen Vater. 
Die vom Vater läuft jetzt auf unserem Medienserver,  aber Mutti + Ich sind bei 8(.1) gebpieben


----------



## grenn-CB (5. Mai 2014)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Selbst hier im Forum haben einige Leute, anderen Forenuser den Shop empfohlen



Ja eigentlich war es sogar in jeden großen deutschen Computerforum der Fall, auch ich hatte es damals auch empfohlen auch wenn nicht so oft da ich erst ziemlich spät angefangen hatte es von PCFritz zu empfehlen da mir der Laden gerade in der ersten Zeit nicht wirklich seriös rüberkam, als dann aber die ersten berichteten das die Lizenzen ohne Probleme funktionieren habe ich auch das Windows 7 von PCFritz empfohlen, ich wollte mir eigentlich genau an dem Abend wo das rauskam das es dort eine Razzia gab ein Windows 7 Professional 64Bit bestellen, habe es dann natürlich sein gelassen da ich es noch rechtzeitig gelesen habe und auch allen anderen davon abgeraten.


----------



## marvinj (6. Mai 2014)

@Green-CB
Man kann nie genau wissen, was man auf den Tisch bekommt, leider. Bestimmt gibt es irgendwo eine Firma, die 15€ unter dem Durchschnittspreis anbietet. Natürlich ist es Mist... aber niemand wird das je erfahren, solange da nix schiefläuft und es aufgedeckt & veröffentlicht wird.


----------



## GreenFreak (6. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es mit den 30€ Lizenzen aus, die es auf eBay gibt? Kann man denen denn mehr oder weniger vertrauen?


----------



## AchtBit (11. Mai 2014)

Sobald Windows nicht mit einer gültigen Lizenz läuft, besteht es nicht die WGA Prüfung. Nur Updates die keine WGA Prüfung erfordern sind möglich.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Mai 2014)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Sobald Windows nicht mit einer gültigen Lizenz läuft, besteht es nicht die WGA Prüfung. Nur Updates die keine WGA Prüfung erfordern sind möglich.


 
Und weil das System so gut Funktioniert gibt es ja auch kaum illegale Kopien im Umlauf


----------



## MBKing (12. Mai 2014)

Auch Nett: Der Chef von PC-Fritz macht Geld mit seinem "Krebs" dabei hat er gar keinen


----------

